# coraline algae



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Finally starting to get some coraline algae growth on the glass and back wall. I noticed some tiny white specs on the back wall...and am thinking that is what it is ( you can see them in the pic I posted)...then I was cleaning the glass down by the sand...which I rarely do....and noticed quite a bit of purple on the glass...very hard to get off btw. I know this isnt that big a deal...but this does look good for my water quality and tank development right?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

coraline is good sign. If you really want it to take off, take a rock that is covered in coraline and scrape the shavings of coraline into the tank. The shavings will help it spread faster.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

everyone wants it then when you finally get it you like dammit this crap wont come off.

once it starts growing in a couple spots check your alk/CA/mg coraline uses more carbonates to calicfy then most hard corals and can quickly deplete those elements in a small tank if enough of it is spreading.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks ND...I just ordered some testing equipment and supplements...I believe reef complete and an iodine supplement......when I added a few of the corals.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i personally would not reccomend adding iodine, if your not testing it dont add it and for a tank that small your going to replenish most of what you need with water changes. even the reef complete is questionable if its necessary.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There you go again ND...ruining my day you bastard!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There you go again ND...ruining my day you bastard!


reef complete actually is not what i thought it was, its not a bad thing for a tnak like yours with limited needs, just dont go crazy dosing that lil tank souldnt require much and will be alot easier to over dose with such small volume


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I read the instructions on it...and it said 1 teaspoon a week per 60 gallons (If I remember correctly)....so in my case it will just be drops. I am pretty tight with my lfs so I can have them do more extensive tests then I will do. I also did get an iodine test kit...so I will be testing before I do anything. I am looking to upgrade so hopefully I will have a larger tank soon...and should I continue to do the reef thing...I will probably need to get more into the testing/dosing thing. I am pretty careful when adding anything to my tanks...which is why I did order the test kits when I ordered the supplements.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i have the same white spots jeff, more so in the hard to reach places on the back and sides of the tank.
i was wondering the same, if its coraline starting or what? i have some pink and purple on my rocks,
but more so bright green algea growing, more than the reds.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Finally starting to get some coraline algae growth on the glass and back wall. I noticed some tiny white specs on the back wall...and am thinking that is what it is ( you can see them in the pic I posted)...then I was cleaning the glass down by the sand...which I rarely do....and noticed quite a bit of purple on the glass...very hard to get off btw. I know this isnt that big a deal...but this does look good for my water quality and tank development right?


How long has ur small tank been running Gross?
Just curious.
Coraline algea is s good thing for the tank. Mine has minimal showing of coraline except on the rocks thats had them already.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Chapz said:


> How long has ur small tank been running Gross?
> Just curious.
> Coraline algea is s good thing for the tank. Mine has minimal showing of coraline except on the rocks thats had them already.


I set it up the beginning of December...so about 3.5 months. I am regretting going with a 12 gallon nano at this point though...too many things I want to add...lol.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ive gpt a 125g you can buy jeff...lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking more around 65 gallons..lol. I think my GF would kick me in the nuts if I picked up another 125. Im also thinking about a larger cube...I dig the cube design.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> everyone wants it then when you finally get it you like dammit this crap wont come off.
> 
> once it starts growing in a couple spots check your alk/CA/mg coraline uses more carbonates to calicfy then most hard corals and can quickly deplete those elements in a small tank if enough of it is spreading.


lol. that's how i was.

at first i was like, "OH SH*T!!! CORALINE!!! NICE!". then it kept spreading...and spreading...now i have to take a plastic scraper and work that stuff off the glass. it especially likes the rounded corners in the aquapod.

dont get me wrong, the stuff looks great, but im not a fan when it starts blocking my viewing area!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...I know...it happened in my old tank. However I believe it is a good sign of how the tank is maturing....or at least that is what I though.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> everyone wants it then when you finally get it you like dammit this crap wont come off.
> 
> once it starts growing in a couple spots check your alk/CA/mg coraline uses more carbonates to calicfy then most hard corals and can quickly deplete those elements in a small tank if enough of it is spreading.


lol. that's how i was.

at first i was like, "OH SH*T!!! CORALINE!!! NICE!". then it kept spreading...and spreading...now i have to take a plastic scraper and work that stuff off the glass. it especially likes the rounded corners in the aquapod.

dont get me wrong, the stuff looks great, but im not a fan when it starts blocking my viewing area!
[/quote]

i no longer have the coraline problem, the vodka/sugar dosing does something to stop or slow coraline growth, not sure if ts because of the super low nutient levels but most people run very low nutrient tanks observe limited coraline growth.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah. mine has slowed down, but before i went away on my trip it was getting crazy. i wanted the back wall, locline, and hydor flo to get covered, then stop it there.

so far it has slowed down. which either means my tank is doing poorly, or there is less extra sh*t in the water to fuel its growth.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> yeah. mine has slowed down, but before i went away on my trip it was getting crazy. i wanted the back wall, locline, and hydor flo to get covered, then stop it there.
> 
> so far it has slowed down. which either means my tank is doing poorly, or there is less extra sh*t in the water to fuel its growth.


check your calcium, alkalinity and magnesium..

the low calcium will pretty much only slow calcification and possibly stunt growth, low mag is also not good for coral in general but primarily effects hard corals like your brain, alian eye and montis, low alk is a concern for overall tank health since it will effect the ph.

if you find these levels are below 400ppm (ca) 8dkh (alk) 1200 - 1300 (mag) then raiss it slowly over a few days.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey ND...any way you could do a post about proper levels of these elements? It would help me out immensely...and I am sure anyone that is newer in the hobby.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey ND...any way you could do a post about proper levels of these elements? It would help me out immensely...and I am sure anyone that is newer in the hobby.


sure i can post something up tonight when i have time to go indepth and blabber on forever.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks man!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks for the tip nismo. ill test those when i get home later.

i do regular water changes, so it should be too far off of the results i got last time i tested. but things change.


----------

